# [Petco] Michigan, Sterling Heights



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

The Petco, here in Sterling Heights, MI, near Lakeside Mall, on Hall Rd, has about a dozen nice looking crowntails. My VERY healthy, veil tail came from there. They always seem to take very good care of thier fish there. They never really have to many bettas. And thier regular tanks seem to be in good health as well.

Just wanted to give the Michiganganders in the area, a heads up. 

They are charging, I think it was, 6.99 for them. Some really nice red and white colored ones. If I had more room, and cash, i would have picked one up.


----------

